# North Yorkshire's 'Banksy' artist leaves his mark. . . on trees



## Chainsaw Master (Apr 12, 2012)

Any carvers ever been tempted to do this? 

'Banksy' artist leaves his mark. . . on trees


----------



## wisewood (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL
This is Tommy Craggs's amazing work, pretty sure it was a commission form the land owner.
The public weren't aware and the story ran.
Great publicity though!


----------

